# Goodbye - Dusty Springfield



## Dusty (Nov 9, 2009)

Hello,

The song "Goodbye" performed by Dusty Springfield is based on a piece by J.S. Bach. Does anyone happen to know which piece it's based on? I've attached an excerpt if anyone cares to have a listen.

Thanks in advance

- Dusty


----------



## Dusty (Nov 9, 2009)

After much research, I have found that the piece "Goodbye" by Dusty Springfield is based on an Aria from near the end of Bach's St. Matthew Passion.

Here is a video of it:






- Dusty


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

I love Dusty Springfield. I have 25 of her cd's, 8 dvd's and 4 books about her.


----------

